# Beer In Wa



## bartron (8/4/05)

I recently had a trip to WA and managed to fit in a few brewery visits while I was there. Didn't venture too far but manages to go to the Feral and Duckstein in Swan valley and the Bootleg, Wicked Ale and the Colonial down towards Margaret River.

I could recommend all of the above although I wasn't too fussed on the beers at the Feral. It was featured on Getaway some time ago which is why I went. The Colonial was interesting. Aparantly only started up 6 months ago but their aim is to re-create the good ole beer of yore. The Dr. Quick has a kick though (7.1% IIRC). They aren't bottling yet but have plans to so hopefully I can get some sent over when they do. Not a drop there I didn't like.

I'm sure thee are other places I could have gone to (should have posted here before I went) but has anyone else been to the places above and what were your thoughts?

Cheers,

Bartron


----------

